# 10 minute challenges



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have been REALLY, REALLY working on having a positive attitude and making positive shifts in my life and thinking (Thank you God for Tracy!







)

So...I am making a point to confront my procrastination head on and really find out how long it takes to do tasks around my house.







For the next few weeks, a timer will be my bestfriend!







I dread cleaning







: This is my chance to turn that all around!

My first 10 minute challenge was in the kitchen.









In 10 mins, I washed an entire sink FULL of dishes!







Not dried....the air can do that







But I have dreaded my kitchen all day







: And to think...10 mins and the kitchen is half way clean









So....what can you do in 10 minutes?







:

Let's post our own challenges/successes to keep eachother motivated







It takes less time then you think


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember when I realized that a sink full of dishes can be cleaned in 10 minutes. Maybe it took 13. I was astounded. I thought it would have taken a 1/2 hour.

I'm also amazed at how much I can get done during commercials. 7 dishes. Putting laundry away upstairs. Starting a new load of laundry. It helps me feel good and productive even when i'm slugging in front of the tv.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
I remember when I realized that a sink full of dishes can be cleaned in 10 minutes. Maybe it took 13. I was astounded. I thought it would have taken a 1/2 hour.

I'm also amazed at how much I can get done during commercials. 7 dishes. Putting laundry away upstairs. Starting a new load of laundry. It helps me feel good and productive even when i'm slugging in front of the tv.









Totally.

It is sad I can allow my procrastination to overwhelm me so badly







: when really, it is easy and not that time consuming at all.

I REALLY need to stay positive!


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

I have to laugh about this one because everyone looks at me like "where s the fire?" I just know if I don't do this or that quick there will be someone whining, crying, asking for food, to nurse, diaper, phone, or a million other things. I will say I need to take out the trash and then here comes distraction. So yeah it helps to pace myself. It helps with the annoying chores like cleaning the fridge or cleaning the inside of the van.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Takes less then 1 1/2 mins to fill and set timer on coffee pot for the morning


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i need to get in on this.... and dh got me a new kitchen timer for christmas too, lol... i'll be back later to post what i managed to get done


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

I've realized that it takes a lot less energy and time to just DO something, than to sit there thinking about it (and dreading it). For example, my Christmas tree was still up and decorated and I was really tired of looking at it. All week I was sitting there on the couch, looking at the tree thinking that I *really* need to take it down but I'm soooo tired! Last night, I finally got off my butt during commercials and took all the ornaments off it. Took maybe 5 minutes. Ten tops.







:

This idea isn't new to me either. I "learned" this years ago. Thing is, I keep forgetting.







:


----------



## LaLaLuna (Jun 23, 2002)

I like this idea! It's a little similar to something Iread on the flylady's website years ago, about tackling tedious jobs; do it for 10 or 15 minutes every day. In my case, it's the paperwork clutter; my counter is ALWAYS buried. I never ever manage to do it every day, but when I break an overwhelming job down into smaller chunks I'm more prone to doing it.

Ok- I'm going to time how long it takes me to fold and put away the 4 baskets of laundry I have upstairs later.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Took 11mins to empty dryer, put wash in dryer, and start a load of diapers


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I love these. Really.









But, I wish we could put them in TAO or something every so often for accountability/reminders.







Okay, soooooooooooooo I'm going to go make biscuits RIGHT NOW. Maybe then I'll do 10 mins cleaning away the dried out playdough stuck all over the floor.


----------



## kimmyjling (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Takes less then 1 1/2 mins to fill and set timer on coffee pot for the morning









This is such a huge one for me, I dont know why! I HATE resetting the coffeepot, I will wait until the last possible minute and dread it all day. On the other hand, if I do it right when I get my last cup of coffee, the day carries a different tone....one would think I could learn from myself!!







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I love these. Really.









But, I wish we could put them in TAO or something every so often for accountability/reminders.







Okay, soooooooooooooo I'm going to go make biscuits RIGHT NOW. Maybe then I'll do 10 mins cleaning away the dried out playdough stuck all over the floor.









Cooking/baking.....that is a trouble area for me







:

I always think it is going to take sooooo long









Need to work on that area BIG TIME!

And the playdough...







too funny!







: Sounds like my house!


----------



## francesmama (May 21, 2005)

It takes less than five minutes to get breakfast (steel cut oatmeal) ready the night before.

If you cook it it the morning, it takes 30 minutes. If you bring it to a boil the night before and let it stand overnight - voila, oatmeal in the morning. I just turn it on to warm before I get in the shower.


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

So I finished putting my Christmas decorations away, then moved onto picking up presents, then clearing dining room table... 3 hours later I had the whole dining room/living room cleaned, 2 loads of laundry done and 2 sink fulls of dishes washed. That includes (ruthlessly) sorting through 3 boxes of junk/paper that had been sitting in the corner for a year...or more.







:

Dang it! I was only going to clean for 10 minutes!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I also just did a 10 min challenge to clean all 3 of our little Bearded Dragon Houses!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by ****Heather**** 
So I finished putting my Christmas decorations away, then moved onto picking up presents, then clearing dining room table... 3 hours later I had the whole dining room/living room cleaned, 2 loads of laundry done and 2 sink fulls of dishes washed. That includes (ruthlessly) sorting through 3 boxes of junk/paper that had been sitting in the corner for a year...or more.







:

Dang it! I was only going to clean for 10 minutes!

That is wonderful!







Good for you


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I also just did a 10 min challenge to clean all 3 of our little Bearded Dragon Houses!

















How did it go?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Folded and put away 3 loads of laundry







Less then 10 mins

Keep in mind we have a family closet so everyones clothes go to the same place


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

10 mins to pick up my living room and straighten couches (granted.....all misplaced items went into a box







)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Change load of laundry.....not even 10 mins

Make up and hair done (Ok....I wore a baseball cap







)

Living room clean up

Dishes

Got all 4 kids dressed (maybe 12 mins)


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

AngelBee, I'm loving reading all your accomplishments.









This wasn't a 10 minute challenge, but yesterday I cleaned out the little cupboard next to the stove, pulled it out and cleaned behind it, retrieved my fallen slotted spoon from behind the stove







, and put everything back in the cupboard neatly. My dd helped and it only took about half an hour or so. I had been putting it off because I thought it would take forever.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

i know when i started to get DS to nap alone -- i was FLOORED how much i can get done in 20 to 30 minutes, and still have time to check e-mail before he stirrs and i go to him.....


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I need to start doing this again.


----------



## ezrasmummy (Oct 2, 2004)

I just saw and had to post as I was taking a break from cleaning when I read the post. I am alone for the morning so I set a timer for 10 minutes to see how much I could get done working quickly and without the tugging of two small ones. WOW! I did two sets of 10 and my 6 room apartment is suddenly presentable. It isn't perfect but not bad for only 20 minutes work. Now I know that if someone calls unexpectedly I can get the house ready pretty quickly.

Months ago I timed folding a load of laundry and found I could do it in 5 minutes. That was a real wake up call about procrastinating for me.

I hope this thread picks up again. I could use it!


----------



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

I did this a few days ago and was amazed at the difference in my living room... and now I do EVERYTHING by a timer!
Homework? 1/2 hour at a time
Cleaning? 15 minutes
Of course, baby time comes whenever Morrigan decides, so that doesn't get timed...

But I bet this would work for toddlers and younger kids, too.
"Hey, lets go clean your room for ten minutes. Ten minutes isn't a long time!"


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Opened two letters.

Prepped 4 checks to be deposited by mail to my bank.

Ordered 100 1-cent stamps online.

Didn't seem like I got very much done...









I think that is because my home office desk is piled WAY too high.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Going to do ten minutes...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Unloaded the dishwasher.
Brought the diapers up from the dryer (to put away tomorrow).
Wrote out my to-do list for tomorrow.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

This is such an awesome thread! I have so many annoying little tasks taht I've been putting off all week. I think I'm going to go set a timer and get to work. Or I could just see how many MDC threads I can read in ten minutes.....


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

And, I'm back! I have a head cold so now I'm feeling a little dizzy, but in ten minutes I:
-Took out the bathroom and kitchen garbages.
- Took the recycling, which has been piled up on a kitchen counter, out to the bins.
- Scrubbed the kitchen counters.
- Washed some dishes (odds and ends like serving spoons and sippy cups) and put other dishes from sink into washer.
- Put a load of laundry into the washing machine.

Now I'm resting, but I need to go make a quick ten-minute dinner, if possible.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasaurus* 
Opened two letters.

Prepped 4 checks to be deposited by mail to my bank.

Ordered 100 1-cent stamps online.

Didn't seem like I got very much done...









I think that is because my home office desk is piled WAY too high.

You did great







Hang in there.....a couple more 10 min sets and you will be soaring!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

1st 10 minutes: washed all pots and pans from yesterdays cooking.

2nd 10 minutes: cleaned toilet and floor, and under claw foot tub.









Now: going to put clothes away and make bed. Be back in 10.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
1st 10 minutes: washed all pots and pans from yesterdays cooking.

2nd 10 minutes: cleaned toilet and floor, and under claw foot tub.









Now: going to put clothes away and make bed. Be back in 10.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Clothes away and bed made.







. And an old tank top turned into rags.

Next up: organize living room and knitting. eek. May take more than 10 minutes.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Living room organized, bills recorded in bill folder for easy paying this week, and even a bag of books taken off the shelf for donation.

I think having "Dirty Dancing" playing in the background made it easier to just keep going, plus I could stop and do a little mambo while I picked things up.


----------



## ezrasmummy (Oct 2, 2004)

I was just surprised to find out it takes me 10 minutes to strip and make the bed. I somehow thought it would take less.







I guess because we use two pillow cases for each pillow and we have five pillows (







) I should have figured out it would be a bigger task.
Next ten minutes is a break on MDC!


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Put a load of laundry in and soak (if not wash) dishes.

Also I set the timer for one hour so I remember to move the laundry into the dryer when it's done! It helps.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, I LIVE by timers nowadays! Timers and lists. I don't always go 10 minutes--it could be 10, 15, 20, 30 or just as long as it takes for the kettle to boil/microwave to beep/cake to bake. I find if I don't consciously prevent it, I'll always end up gravitating back to the computer during my spare minutes when I could be tidying up. And it really is amazing how much you can get done!

Emptying the dishwasher takes five minutes... yet I always see it as a mammoth task (well, I do have morning sickness). Cleaning bits of trozzle off the bench, putting the kitchen scissors back in the knife block, sweeping crumbs into the dustpan takes no time at all, and makes the kitchen look SO much better. Sometimes I spray down the gas stove (which gets vile quickly) at the start of the 10 minutes, and wipe it down when I have one or two minutes to go.

And much to my surprise, putting on a load of washing takes about two minutes. It's such a mental-block issue, isn't it! I have other mental blocks, like the fact that I usually enjoy housework when I'm actually doing it but can't stand the thought of it. Ah well, one quirk at a time.









I had a 30-minute challenge this morning; now I'm just trying to remember what I did! Emptied the dishwasher, made some jellies for DH's lunches and homemade yoghurt, froze some chicken stock, did the kitchen counters... okay, I'm SURE I did more than that. Ah well, lost in the mists of time.

Maybe I'll make DH join me on another 10-minuter this evening. Seriously, the house has never been this clean!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i have junk piled high all over the kitchen. i'm not going to waste time going into detail why, but i'm gonna go work on that for 10 minutes......i'll be back.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

didn't get much done, i better set that for another 10


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've often thought about making a list for myself of how long it takes to do things, so I feel less overwhelmed. This thread is really inspiring.

At some point I want to have a nice chart on my fridge:

Sweep the hall and kitchen: 7 min.
Unload and reload dishwasher: 9 min.
Put away dd's clean clothes: 6 min.
Scrub the tub and sink: 18 min.
(those are just examples, but that's my idea.)


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm off to put in at least 10 minutes tending to laundry.


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow I love this thread









I got home from work set the timer and got dinner all prepped and in the oven. Why do I order take out when its 10 minutes EACH way to pick it up?!

I set the timer again after the kids went to bed and managed to pick up the living room and finally get out of my work clothes


----------



## rabbithorns (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay, here's 2 10 minute blocks:

I can go pee, wipe down the bathroom sink and floor, then go to the kitchen and put a mug of water in the microwave for tea. Dust the living room and dining room, and get the vacuum out.

Next 10 minutes, remember to put the tea in the water to steep, vacuum the living and dining room, put the vacuum away, sit down to enjoy a cuppa'.

If you count a third 10 minutes: actually enjoy the tea, and a craft magazine or the view out the window, then I'm ready to go to the bathroom again - big head, breech baby 17 years ago!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Subbing ... I have decided that there are many things I want to use timers for, starting with cleaning issues.







I also want to teach the boys while they are young that you can accomplish a lot in a small amount of time, and that doesn't mean shoving every spare Lego piece under every available piece of furniture possible!









One of my new "rules" is that I don't get a new load of laundry from the dryer until the previous load is folded *and* put away. This is a huge thing for me because laundry is my nemesis. We have 5 in the family plus cloth diapers, and if I go even one or *gasp* two days without washing, it is a huge mountain. Last year, poor dh got dressed more times than not in the living room because I just would get buried. So now, it gets folded and put away before starting the next load of folding. And, I can take a load from the dryer to the living room, switch the washer to the dryer, start a new load in the washer, fold and put away the clean load in about 15 minutes ... if I do it either during the boys' TV time in the afternoon or after they all go to bed, I can get through it quickly, without interruption, and then it's out of my hair! And really, 15 minutes to do all that really is a drop in the bucket. If I can do even just 2 loads to completion each day, that's only 30 minutes of my entire day, *and* we all have clean, folded, and hung clothes for the next day.









I have found that by actually paying attention to how long tasks take is a huge factor in getting things done. For instance, my laundry ... no longer does it seem the insurmountable (sp?) task, yk? It's totally do-able and really pretty fast.









Now my goal is to see tomorrow what else can be done in 10 minute increments (sp?). I do plan on setting the timer for each boys' room and straightening with them for 10 minutes (and actually even though their rooms look like big messes, they each only have one real type of toy in their room so it'll probably take less than 10 minutes a room, so we'll have time for fresh sheets too







).


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

My desk still looks horrible...









Oh, there could be worse things in life!







:

Ok, I'm sitting here, and I'm doing:

10 minutes of paperwork organization...
and 15 minutes of web surfing...
10 minutes of paperwork organization...
and 15 minutes of web surfing...


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasaurus* 
Ok, I'm sitting here, and I'm doing:

10 minutes of paperwork organization...
and 15 minutes of web surfing...
10 minutes of paperwork organization...
and 15 minutes of web surfing...

That's a really good idea! That way you can conquer little bits at a time and still get a lot done!


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasaurus* 
My desk still looks horrible...









Oh, there could be worse things in life!







:

Ok, I'm sitting here, and I'm doing:

10 minutes of paperwork organization...
and 15 minutes of web surfing...
10 minutes of paperwork organization...
and 15 minutes of web surfing...

Quoting myself...

Two days later and my office is starting to look better. I've decided that when I walk through the door, I MUST de-clutter and organize for 10 minutes before getting on the internet. The 10 minutes sometimes turns into 15 or 20 without me realizing it. I figure in about a week or so, things should look really good in here.

It's just been a slow flowing volcano in here over the past year...


----------



## ezrasmummy (Oct 2, 2004)

I should be following the 10/15 paperwork/surfing thing too! But I don't now and that is why my work area is such a wreck.

Today I woke up 2 hours early. Yipes! However, with no kids I found that I could pick up all the kitchen counters, wipe them down, start coffee and fold a light load of laundry in 10 minutes!!!

Now I am trying to do just 10 min of surfing and then back to cleaning. I have started using motivated moms so I am going to see how long today's tasks take and write it down next to them so I will remember next time.

Good luck everybody on your 10 minutes!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I think I need to get in on this. I bet it would take me 10 min or so to vacuum, a task which I been putting off since I was still pregnant.







:


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

I think everyone should follow this new "rule" I have!









Before you sit down to the computer to surf the internet, you have to do 10 minutes of something - ANYTHING - house related.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm going to wash the dishes. I think it will take about 16 minutes. I'll be back.

Anyone else up for some chores?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Dishes: done
potatoes, turnips and onions peeled, cleaned and boiling to be turned into some sort of mash with turnip greens.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

bumping this thread up again, cause it is such a great idea!

I'm going to go set a timer for 10 min and do the dishes. Feel free to join in!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

For me, 10 minutes is great because it gets me into a cleaning mood and then the whole house gets clean...or at least a whole room.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

woot! Dishes done and dinner started.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Well done!









I gave myself 15 minutes tonight when DH was out late, and I'd been watching creepy Twin Peaks all day; I knew I had to keep busy or I was going to end up gibbering in a corner! (Yes, I'm a wimp).

15 minutes got my dishwasher unloaded and reloaded, the appliances put back in their cupboard, the bench brushed of crumbs, the kitchen floor swept up, the saucepans washed and some yoghurt made! That, plus a bit of odds-and-ends sorting (putting plastic bags away, etc). Not bad!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Needing to be done:

- laundry to dryer and start new load.
- finish dishes and clean counters
- shoes away and pick up living room
- vacuum
- go to dump/recycling.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Needing to be done:

- laundry to dryer and start new load. *DONE!*
- finish dishes and clean counters *DONE!*
- shoes away and pick up living room
- vacuum
- go to dump/recycling. *items gathered, off to the dump*

.


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

Just wanted to throw in here that I *love* cleaning while listening to music/podcasts on my IPOD. When I have something more interesting to listen too, it takes my mind off thinking about how I hate cleaning. I get distracted by what I'm listening to and "before I know it"














've been cleaning for a good thirty minutes or more.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

:




























:ja mmin





















:




























:cla p


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am a little worried if I start timing these things I will feel worse about all the stuff I still don't get done because I can't seem to limit my time on MDC







:But I am certainly inspired to try!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm heading for the living room. 10 minutes and I'll be back.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

It took a little more than ten minutes, but my living room looks so much better. I cleared the stuff off of the end tables and the coffee table, folded the blanket on the couch, straightened up the top of the TV cabinet, cleaned the tables with wood cleaner; then I used glass cleaner to clean the glass on the coffee table, the front door and the living room windows. I vacuumed the living room and the dining room. I was on a roll and I feel slightly better about the house.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Time to hit the dining room...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Cleared and wiped down the dining room table. Put away some stuff on the hutch and the bookshelf. Sorted the mail.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Kitchen time...


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, what an inspiring thread. I have tried more times than I can count to have a cleaning schedule in my house. I go between a rigid schedule or nothing getting done. We have four kids and dh works from noon until he's home at 9:30, so much of the house stuff and all the cooking is something I do. I'm overwhelmed right now with our bedroom. I can't find time to put laundry away because there's so much all over. Now I know better and have been putting it away while the boys get ready for bed, but haven't tackled all still on the floor. I'm going to do ten minute bursts in there until it's done! Also, instead of needing a two hour chunk of time to get the whole house clean, I'm going to do 10-15 minute bursts and do a job, then play with the kids, MDC, back to a short task... Thanks!!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Well, I emptied the dishwasher, did a load of dishes and wiped down the counter, but the kitchen still needs work.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Just remember the flylady line: "Housework done improperly still blesses my family."

These 10 minute chunks are better than nothing.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

We just got back from Target where I bought a new timer.









And yeah, Flylady is right. Even ten minutes at a time is ten minutes of cleaning better than it was before!


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

I think I am going to look at my whole day tomorrow in 10 min. chunks. My house is really getting away from me!


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

10 minute intervals tomorrow.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Heading to the kitchen in 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Well, I did some cleanup and got a load of dishes going in the dishwasher anyway.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

this is a great thread!!! perfect for us procrastinators!!

I find that once I have started I quite often go longer than 10 minutes -- but I still give myself permission to stop in 10.. its great!!

I will also :

Do as much as I can while the kettle is boiling
While the grilled cheese is cooking or soup on the stove is warming
If I am really energetic I will do as much as I can while 1 load of laundry is washing
While there is a commercial on tv
whatever works -- and the rewards are a wonderful clean home at the end of the day.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, it took 20 minutes, but I:

--Brewed a cup of RRL tea
--Finished loading the dishwasher and put it on
--Did a (small) load of dishes
--Wiped down the kitchen benches
--Fed the chickens
--Brought in and put away a load of washing
--Hung out another load (also small)
--Wiped down the bathroom sink


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

I love this idea!

I downloaded a timer to my Yahoo Widgets yesterday for this purpose! I'm aiming to do 3 10 minute intervals!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

I am really tired today -- so the only way I will get anything done is knowing I only have to work for 10 minutes at a time.... so far I have had 3 x 10 minute sessions:

tidied DS room
Cleaned 1 bathroom
did 10 min in our bathroom - but its not done -- needs another 10 minute session
oh well - its a start
Hope everyone has a more energetic day than me today

Blessings


----------



## marisa (Apr 23, 2002)

I had several of these today:

I did about 3 loads of laundry
Cleaned living room, mopped wood floors
Picked up all the toys in bedroom, swept floors
Folded laundry, put away
Rinsed all dishes back off after we used them, put away
Cut my son's hair

It was a productive day. I wish I could do more, but my baby does not nap during the daytime...sleeps all night long but is awake pretty much all day.


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

I find working with a timer to be motivating too. Here's what I did tonight:

10 minutes-balanced my checkbook and paid bills online
10 minutes-paid bills that require a check and got them ready to mail
10 minutes-unloaded and loaded dishwasher
20 minutes-made tea, put pots in sink to soak, wiped off counters and stove

So this thread inspired me to do almost an hour of work that I probably would've just spent reading threads on MDC otherwise. Yea!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread and the 10 minutes of work have truly transformed my home. Who doesn't have 10 minutes!! I am amazed in the past month how much I have gotten donel

Mentally its so much easier to say I am going to get up and go do something for 10 minutes rather than I need to go and clean up a whole room !!

Thank you everyone for all your posts - they have really helped me !!


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like a great idea. I just saw this thread. I dont have a timer, but I guess my oven timer could work. I'm going to start timing my cleaning and see how much I can get done, what a great motivator! Thanks!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Going to set my (oven) timer now...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Threw away stuff from the kitchen counter, straightened up the living room, brought up the diapers from the dryer (to put away) and flipped the laundry from the washer to the dryer.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

This is the first week of my new cleaning plan, and I haven't done much for a couple weeks. So it took me two 10 minute segments, but I got our microwave completely cleaned, inside and out, and I made up some scrub with baking soda and Dr. Bronners and cleaned the sink thoroughly. I'm guessing it will be done in only one setting of the timer next week.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Ready, set, go!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Still going


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I quit.

I managed to empty the dishwasher, do a load of dishes, wipe down the kitchen counter, put away a load of laundry, start the dryer, take out a bag of trash from the basement, make the bed, take the dirty laundry out of the bedroom, wipe down the bathroom sink, throw away things that were trash on the desk and hutch, and change three diapers.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I always dread changing the cat box and drag my feet on doing it all day. Then one time I timed it, and realized it took four minutes from start to finish. FOUR MINUTES! I always think it's this colossal chore... knowing it only takes four minutes made a huge cognitive adjustment for me. Now I can just run down and do it during a commercial or something.


----------



## mamababamba (Jan 26, 2005)

Okay...going downstairs to see what straightening up I can get done in the bedrooms in ten minutes!


----------



## mamababamba (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, I should not have read the not finishing things thread before going downstairs....I got ten minutes of swapping laundry loads, combining piles and some sorting and putting away of laundry.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, I got up early this morning because the chickens were being noisy, and yet I haven't done anything more productive than check MDC. So, here I go....

*10 minutes later*

I put some RRL tea on to brew, got dressed, Dutch braided my hair and put some nappies in Napisan to soak. Not a ginormous achievement... I'll try again.









*10 minutes later*

I did some dishes, loaded up the dishwasher, sprayed down the stovetop preparatory to cleaning it, and put some lentils on to soak for dinner.

K, now I need a short break so I can ring my mother regarding babysitting my little sisters this afternoon.

Drat, I have to find something to feed said little sisters for lunch.







I'll do that shortly. In the meantime...

*10 minutes later*

Um, cleaned the stove. It hadn't been done for awhile. And put some stuff in the recycling bin. OK, one more...

*10 minutes later*

I stripped the sheets and pillowcases from the bed and remade it fresh, made up the daybed, and finished the dishes.









That'll do for now; I'm gonna drink that RRL tea!


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, I need to do this tomorrow. I have been sooo lazy lately and unmotivated.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

:


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, I have a lot to get done today, so excuse the verboseness. It's the only way I can get motivated.









First ten minutes: Unloaded the dishwasher, froze the remainder of last night's dinner for post-baby meal. Sorted out lunch with hubby (will be making waffles!).

Second ten minutes: Made bed, got dressed, did hair, cleansed face.

Third and fourth ten minuteses: Toned and moisturised face, brushed teeth, wiped down bathroom and tidied it a wee bit, cleaned stove. (I'm working on this wild theory that if I wipe down the stove more often than once a year, it won't actually require a belt sander to get the skunge off). Swept kitchen floor. Began mixing up double batch of lemon muffins. Reflected that in the admittedly unlikely situation of me being attacked this morning by a crazed killer, this record of my last few ten minuteses may prove to be a) a poignant reminder to my husband of the excellence of my wifelitude, and/or b) the key in solving my own murder case. Which I feel makes me socially conscious.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Going to set the timer now.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I have a lot to do today, so I'll probably be stopping here often.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

(10 min) Session #1- Cleared off the kitchen counter, dealt with some dishes from last night, unloaded the dishwasher, loaded and ran the dishwasher.

(10 min) Session #2- Put away a small load of laundry, took clean clothes out of dryer, flipped next load from washer to dryer, put away laundry I'd just taken out, grabbed a sponge and wiped down the kitchen counter.

(10 min) Session #3- Picked up all the crayons and toys that ds2 and his toddler friend put on the living room and dining room floors, started the next load of laundry in the washer, picked up some things from off of the office floor.

(10 min) Session #4- Finished clearing the office floor, vacuumed the office and hallway, cleared off and wiped the bathroom sink, worked on cleaning off desk.

(10 min) Session #5- Brought up laundry from dryer, flipped next load from washer to dryer, started load of diapers in washer, washed hands (ew diapers), emptied dishwasher.

(10 min) Session #6- Went around the house throwing away paper trash (mail, random papers, old magazines). Cleared off and wiped down dining room table and the high chair. Scrubbed out and polished one side of the sink.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Subbing to this thread, as it was made for me!
I get distracted very easily, by the mess in the kitchen, to the clutter in the bedroom, and the kiddos really distract me too. But nothing distracts me more than this dang computer!!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

*yawn* It's nearly midnight, and I'm waiting for DH to come home, so I may as well do something productive. Here goes...

Okay, I did ten minutes of general decluttering stuff--loaded the dishwasher, removed the dead toilet roll from the bathroom, etc--and then another ten minutes of washing down the corridor walls with sugar soap, preparatory to painting them sometime. And DH still isn't home.







I might put a few more things away, and then go to bed.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Right, I'm having another lazy day. I need to force myself to get stuff done. So here goes:

10 minutes: Checked mail. Unhooked curtains from large windows in living room, so as to paint around the windows. Started washing the walls around the windows with sugar soap.

10 minutes: Finished washing walls, puttied up a few holes. Started giving one doorway a coat of white paint.

10 minutes: Finished doorway, started doorway #2.

10 minutes: Finished half of doorway #2 (the other half still needs masking, for some reason); painted doorway #3 and started doorway #4.

10 minutes: Finished doorway #4, started doorway #5.

10 minutes: Finished doorway #5 (except for one edge, which again needs masking), and did doorway #6. Anyone spotting a pattern here?







Realised midwife is going to turn up in 20 minutes...

10 minutes: Scrubbed toilet (vile job) and tried futilely to install the new toilet seat. Failing that, compromised by placing new seat on top and hoping she doesn't ask to use it...


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am going to do some 10 min challenges today









Anyone want to join me?


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

What an awesome (and sadly, easy







) idea!!! I really needed to find something like this. Let's see what I can manage today. I will give myself a goal of 3 10 min challanges, 1) kitchen table pile of junk, 2) laundry that needs to be put away & 3) master bathroom.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
What an awesome (and sadly, easy







) idea!!! I really needed to find something like this. Let's see what I can manage today. I will give myself a goal of 3 10 min challanges, 1) kitchen table pile of junk, 2) laundry that needs to be put away & 3) master bathroom.

______________

I love this thread -- did you reach your goal?


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

Using a timer has really motivated me to clean more. Sometimes I set it for 10 minutes and sometimes I set it for 20 minutes. Usually I am in the zone after the timer goes off so I usually keep working. Using a timer has also helped my 8 year old son to clean his room without it being a big deal. He sets the timer for 15 minutes and cleans all he can in that time. He may need to do another 15 minutes later in the day or the next day to get it really clean, but he knows that 15 minutes is do-able.

By setting my timer for 10 minutes, I learned I can do my dishes in 10 rather than in 20 minutes. (I used to set it for 20 for dishes.) Hmmmm. There was some sociological principle I learned in college that stated that people subconsciously stretch their work out to last the whole work day because they don't want to get all their work done quickly only to be handed more work. Perhaps this comes into play with housework too!


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

good task ill go for it in the morning!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

:nana:




























:







:







:bana na














:







BUMP


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm in for some more ten minute challenges today. Our house was sick last week. The baby missed the whole week of it and got it yesterday, so I'm doing a lot of baby holding. I did a big cleaning yesterday while dh was home because I was a slug for the past week and a half either sick myself or taking care of other sickies, and I needed my house to be clean. Ten minutes at a time is a good way to get back in the groove.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Going to go set my timer now...

Done. Spent 10 minutes generally decluttering around the house, putting things away and throwing things away. Then I cleaned off a plastic thing of drawers, labeled the fronts of the drawers for drawing supplies, paper and activity/coloring books.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Thank you so much for bumping this thread, DeclutteringNut!

It set me off on a cleaning spree. I swept the back room, moved the computer and desk to the back room so I can see the kids when they're out back and am now in the process of decluttering the back room and office!


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

I so needed this thread right now....I'm in major need of de-cluttering and I am in the middle of painting the kitchen right now so it will really help.


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been staring at the top of my hutch and my computer desk for the last several days hoping some cleaning faires will magic the clutter away. Alas I think they are waiting for me to do it. I'm going to set my timer and see how much I can get done in ten minutes. Ready....set.....go....!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

:


----------

